# Phoenix Area GTG - October 19, 2013



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Alright folks, it's time for our first Get Together of the Fall. *Soundz N Performance in Tempe* has agreed to host, and we are planning to make this a big one. This will be an event with not just SQ enthusiasts, but also car fanatics who spend as much on their fenders and spoilers as you spend on your system. Let's show them where their priorities should be.  The target date is *October 19th.* Let's get a huge turnout. Post up if you will be able to attend. Thanks!


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

Awesome! Todd mentioned this to me earlier in the week. Doing Vegas sometime in October, but if the dates don't conflict, I'll be there.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

I don't see any conflicts on my schedule. Count me in.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

Damn, I believe I will be out of town that weekend! I think I missed the last one due to this as well!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd love to head west and hangout with you guys. The 14 hour one way drive is the deal breaker.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

Good weekend for me, I'll be there.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

I've got nothing going on in my car right now, but would like to see what's going on. Count me in.

Josh


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

Will be in the there


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



jowens500 said:


> I'd love to head west and hangout with you guys. The 14 hour one way drive is the deal breaker.


Jason, I took a similar drive to Texas and it's not much fun as you recall. But, where there is a will, there is a way. Let's talk.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

Looks like we're doing Vegas from Oct. 3-8, so count me in on the 19th. Any idea of the time of this GTG Don?

Jason, I have an extra room at the house if you're looking for a place to stay while in town. It's up near Don, where all the beautiful people live.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



69Voltage said:


> Looks like we're doing Vegas from Oct. 3-8, so count me in on the 19th. Any idea of the time of this GTG Don?
> 
> Jason, I have an extra room at the house if you're looking for a place to stay while in town. It's up near Don, where all the beautiful people live.


That's great Mike. I am really happy you will be able to join us. We generally start around Noon, and go as late as people have the willpower to go. Some GTGs have ended as late as 8:00 p.m.

And, that's a really generous offer you made to Jason. Let's hope he will be able to come out and experience some of our local hospitality.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

Subscribed.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

I'll be there with the Magic Bus! I look forward to seeing "old" friends and making new ones. Don's events are wonderful and not to be missed.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



jon w. said:


> I'll be there with the Magic Bus! I look forward to seeing "old" friends and making new ones. Don's events are wonderful and not to be missed.


Thanks Jon! Your presence and support is always much appreciated. We will look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



Buzzman said:


> Thanks Jon! Your presence and support is always much appreciated. We will look forward to seeing you.


I agree with this! Thank you Jon. I very much look forward to listening to the bus and maybe picking your brain a bit.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

John fisher and I will be attending 
Looking forward to hearing your new setup Don


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

<Mr.Burns>excellent</Mr.Burns>


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

I will have my new car by then. I'll probably be rockin' the stock stereo at that point...or have no tunes at all.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



BigRed said:


> John fisher and I will be attending
> Looking forward to hearing your new setup Don


Jim, that's awesome man! It will be great to see you and catch up after all this time. Thanks for coming up and supporting our event. We will make sure the trip is worthwhile for you and John. Will you be driving up with the new ride ready for listening?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

I'll be there, with goodies. My wife has been jonesing to try out some new baking recipes, so expect some cookies, cupcakes, or some other homemade sweets to fatten you all. I'll make a demo CD of live music to hand out as well.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I've had a couple setbacks in the truck, but hopefully if all gets resolved ill be bringing it

Looking forward to seeing old faces and new ones


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



BigRed said:


> I've had a couple setbacks in the truck, but hopefully if all gets resolved ill be bringing it
> 
> Looking forward to seeing old faces and new ones


Jim, I am keeping my fingers crossed that you will get your issues resolved and bring the new ride. 

For all those planning to attend, here is a link to the Soundz N Performance website so you can see what Mike does and get directions:

Home - SOUNDZ -N-PERFORMANCE


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



BigRed said:


> I've had a couple setbacks in the truck, but hopefully if all gets resolved ill be bringing it
> 
> Looking forward to seeing old faces and new ones


That's a long haul for you Jim.
If you don't get it done in time, maybe you could catch a ride with Jon in the magic bus?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That's a long haul for you Jim.
> If you don't get it done in time, maybe you could catch a ride with Jon in the magic bus?
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a little out of his way considering he is in San Diego, however, worst case scenario, I can ride with Fisher


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



BigRed said:


> Thats a little out of his way considering he is in San Diego, however, worst case scenario, I can ride with Fisher


I'd rather drive up to I 10 and across through Indio and Blythe than drive I 8 through Calexico and Gila Bend.
Maybe you could ask which way he goes?
Just a thought.
I doubt though that he would let you eat in his van like you do in your truck.
I could have built a whole sandwich out of the crumbs I found in your seats. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'd rather drive up to I 10 and across through Indio and Blythe than drive I 8 through Calexico and Gila Bend.
> Maybe you could ask which way he goes?
> Just a thought.
> I doubt though that he would let you eat in his van like you do in your truck.
> ...


I know that Jon has taken I 8 up the past few times he has traveled here. Also, he usually drives up on Friday.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Why u digging in my seats Brett?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



BigRed said:


> Why u digging in my seats Brett?


LOL!
Let's just say that a half a dozen french fries between the front seats is not a good judge bribe.
I prefer to tape a Snickers to the steering wheel horn pad. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

Count me in.....I Could use a new demo disk, cant always have mine on repeat.lol


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

I see other GTG's with an running attendee list, might as well start one for this. Feel free to add/edit your entry on the list.

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. JoshHefnerX
5. The Real Subzero
6. 69Voltage
7. Jon W
8. BigRed
9. Badfish
10. ISTundra
11. Pcabinatan


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



Deadpool_25 said:


> I will have my new car by then. I'll probably be rockin' the stock stereo at that point...or have no tunes at all.


Im in your boat, hit a deer coming back from Show Low area and totaled my car, have my new car but not completed yet 

I hope to be able to make it out to this, need to check with my boss and see if she has any plans for us that weekend, hope to see you all there


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



Tnutt19 said:


> Im in your boat, hit a deer coming back from Show Low area and totaled my car, have my new car but not completed yet
> 
> I hope to be able to make it out to this, need to check with my boss and see if she has any plans for us that weekend, hope to see you all there


Sucks about wrecking your car, but does that mean we'll have some deer jerky at the GTG?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

I have the new ride. I'll be out there at the event with it, though I doubt anything will be done to it yet.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

i'm in. these things are always a good inspiration to finish projects anyway


----------



## jmp1125 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

Will try to make it down. Surgery scheduled on the 16th, but will likely be anxious to get out of the house. Maybe I can convince the wife to take me down


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

I probably will not be able to make this one. It's a shame too seeing the list of people attending growing and growing.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

I will make it back for one of these events...... I WILL!

We shall see if Moab this month means no pleaure trips in Oct.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



danno14 said:


> I will make it back for one of these events...... I WILL!
> 
> We shall see if Moab this month means no pleaure trips in Oct.


Dan, it would be great to see you. Hopefully, you will be able to make this one. It's shaping up to be a really good event, possibly our biggest and best yet.

List of Attendees so far:

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. JoshHefnerX
5. The Real Subzero
6. 69Voltage
7. Jon W
8. BigRed
9. Badfish
10. ISTundra
11. Pcabinatan
12. brett
13. jmp1125 (Possible)
14. danno14 (Possible)


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



jmp1125 said:


> Will try to make it down. Surgery scheduled on the 16th, but will likely be anxious to get out of the house. Maybe I can convince the wife to take me down


Good luck with your surgery! Hopefully you can join us. You might be surprised what a few hours with us will do for the healing process.  And, your wife won't be the only lady there so she will feel very comfortable.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

Well, MAYBE some stuff will be started in the BRZ. I have all the major stuff ordered, including some deadening stuff. Need to order a few other items like new wiring, mounting hardware, and some installation materials. It is possible I will have something started by then...we'll see.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



Deadpool_25 said:


> Well, MAYBE some stuff will be started in the BRZ. I have all the major stuff ordered, including some deadening stuff. Need to order a few other items like new wiring, mounting hardware, and some installation materials. It is possible I will have something started by then...we'll see.


Now we're talking! Hope you have some tunes going in the ride by the event.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



Buzzman said:


> Now we're talking! Hope you have some tunes going in the ride by the event.


That might be nice but probably not going to happen. I'm still in the acquisition phase. Over the last couple of days I ordered:

- Sound deadening material from Don at SDS
- Wiring from Knu
- Techflex from Barry at Fuzzyletters
- Heatshrink from heatshrink.com
- New wheels and tires

Next up will be:

- Upholstery (Vynil, Leather, and/or Alcantara)
- Acrylic for dash speaker rings
- Mounting hardware (t-nuts, rivet nuts, bolts, etc).

I'm trying to get everything gathered before really starting, so I don't have to pause in the middle to wait on supplies to arrive. I'm sure I'll forget something  but hopefully, anything I do forget is something I can pick up locally.


----------



## jmp1125 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



Buzzman said:


> Good luck with your surgery! Hopefully you can join us. You might be surprised what a few hours with us will do for the healing process.  And, your wife won't be the only lady there so she will feel very comfortable.


Thanks! I think it'll be just what the dr ordered. Floated the idea and the wife is cool with it. Just getting back into car audio after several years, and just completed a setup in my truck this past weekend, so anxious to meet some other enthusiasts around the area and get feedback and tips on the system. Will try my hardest to make it out!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



07azhhr said:


> I probably will not be able to make this one. It's a shame too seeing the list of people attending growing and growing.


you and the rest of the guys should come out to the MECA state finals and chill. Sept 29th


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

I agree with the real Subzero, there will be plenty of parking available for everybody to hang out, show off your system, or just BS. I know most of you guys are not interested in competitions and thats cool... So just show up and support car audio in general and have a good time


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

Someone post the exact date of this GTG and I will add it to the title.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*

October 19th.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Someone post the exact date of this GTG and I will add it to the title.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks, Bret!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



69Voltage said:


> October 19th.





Buzzman said:


> Thanks, Bret!


Done. 

BTW 69Voltage, I'm almost willing to pay you to change that avatar pic. :cwm8:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Done.
> 
> BTW 69Voltage, I'm almost willing to pay you to change that avatar pic. :cwm8:
> 
> ...


LMAO Bret. It reminds me not to repeat past mistakes. Does it bring back a evening you want to forget?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October, 2013*



69Voltage said:


> LMAO Bret. It reminds me not to repeat past mistakes. Does it bring back a evening you want to forget?


OMG no it doesn't.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Man, this sounds like exactly what I would love to get to one of these days. I can probably get enough time off then. The wife will be recovering from surgery still then tho. Just for curiosity, I google map'd this one. 2477 Km one way - and almost 23 hours. Scarey part is I was actually considering that but would be a tough sell to the wife and that would be with her 100% healthy. One of these days tho. Too bad we can't ever seem to have get togethers like this closer to me. How about Seattle or even Portland maybe? Somewhere in Montana/Idaho would be even better. Really wish I could go hear all of your awesome setups and talk face to face with many of you guys that have given me advice and/or bought stuff from in the past.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

james2266 said:


> Man, this sounds like exactly what I would love to get to one of these days. I can probably get enough time off then. The wife will be recovering from surgery still then tho. Just for curiosity, I google map'd this one. 2477 Km one way - and almost 23 hours. Scarey part is I was actually considering that but would be a tough sell to the wife and that would be with her 100% healthy. One of these days tho. Too bad we can't ever seem to have get togethers like this closer to me. How about Seattle or even Portland maybe? Somewhere in Montana/Idaho would be even better. Really wish I could go hear all of your awesome setups and talk face to face with many of you guys that have given me advice and/or bought stuff from in the past.


I haven't ruled out flying there. I've gotta make my mind up pretty quick. I'd do it in a minute if it wasn't so close to finals. I'm pretty sure my wife wouldn't let me do both trips. Although, she still hasn't said no...........


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> I haven't ruled out flying there. I've gotta make my mind up pretty quick. I'd do it in a minute if it wasn't so close to finals. I'm pretty sure my wife wouldn't let me do both trips. Although, she still hasn't said no...........


Flying down is probably the only way I get to one of these things. A large part of me wants opinions on my setup from guys like these so I can improve hopefully and maybe learn a few things. That would require driving down to one of these get-togethers/events. What I know now is very little but growing all the time by talking to guys like these via email/phone. I am planning on SBN next March in Florida whenever it is announced so I can start booking things. That is going to be more than expensive enough for now.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Do we have a new demo disk in the making?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, a demo CD is in the plans. I might even do a double CD in limited quantities. Was planning to do a live rock compilation, but open to suggestions.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ISTundra said:


> Yes, a demo CD is in the plans. I might even do a double CD in limited quantities. Was planning to do a live rock compilation, but open to suggestions.


Best of David Gates and Bread......



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I could go for stuff like jefferson airplane, The association, The Grass Roots, CCR and many more I remember right now.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't have a lot of (what I'd consider to be) good live recordings from those 60's era groups. Let me look around and see what's available. If there's something good -I'll buy it.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just curious but can someone get their hands on such a cd without going to the event? I am always interested in obtaining well recorded sq music. I am willing to pay a little for your time and shipping of course.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Sure, I've shipped off several GTG CD's in the past. Just check with me closer to the date. I only used rips from CD's I own (no downloads unless they're hi-rez from legit sources like HDT).


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

ISTundra said:


> Sure, I've shipped off several GTG CD's in the past. Just check with me closer to the date. I only used rips from CD's I own (no downloads unless they're hi-rez from legit sources like HDT).


Sounds good. I will send a PM to you when the time gets closer then. Thanks


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

I would love to attend, but this is the same weekend as World Finals in Huntsville, Alabama. Hearing the Magic Bus is on my "bucket list"...maybe next time.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

So, the GTG is less than 2 weeks away. We need to get a handle on how many people will be coming so we can finalize plans for food and beverage, the Demo CD, etc. This is what I have so far:

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. JoshHefnerX
5. The Real Subzero
6. 69Voltage
7. Jon W
8. BigRed
9. Badfish
10. ISTundra
11. Pcabinatan
12. brett
13. jmp1125 (Possible)
14. danno14 (Possible) 

If your name is not on the list, please copy and paste the list into a post with the number of people you are bringing (e.g., Name + 2).

With the people Mike Guy at Soundz N Performance is attracting, + the DIYMA crowd, this will definitely be the biggest event we have had since I have been in AZ.

Thanks!!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. JoshHefnerX +1
5. The Real Subzero
6. 69Voltage
7. Jon W
8. BigRed
9. Badfish
10. ISTundra
11. Pcabinatan
12. brett
13. jmp1125 (Possible)
14. danno14 (Possible)

Bringing my wife for sure, possibly another.

Josh




Buzzman said:


> So, the GTG is less than 2 weeks away. We need to get a handle on how many people will be coming so we can finalize plans for food and beverage, the Demo CD, etc. This is what I have so far:
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. Deadpool_25
> ...


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

JoshHefnerX said:


> 1. Buzzman
> 2. Deadpool_25
> 3. Offroader5
> 4. JoshHefnerX +1
> ...


Josh, awesome! Thanks for updating the list.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Man, really wish I could be there for this one. Any chance of a repeat say first two weeks of next March? I was planning Florida but maybe Arizona/California instead?


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

any rough time that this gtg is happening? 
Josh


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

james2266 said:


> Man, really wish I could be there for this one. Any chance of a repeat say first two weeks of next March? I was planning Florida but maybe Arizona/California instead?


James, we would love to have you come on down. I try to have these once a month during the great weather period. Spring Training will be underway in March, so you can take in some baseball too. Keep an eye out for a thread announcement.



JoshHefnerX said:


> any rough time that this gtg is happening?
> Josh


We will start this party at Noon.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump, coming up this weekend. We should have a decent turnout, but please add your name to the attendee list if it's not already listed.

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. JoshHefnerX+1
5. The Real Subzero
6. 69Voltage
7. Jon W
8. BigRed
9. Badfish
10. ISTundra
11. Pcabinatan
12. brett
13. jmp1125 (Possible)
14. danno14 (Possible) 

Also, anyone is welcome to bring food & drink contributions. I plan to bring water, chips, and some baked treats my wife is whipping up.

Going to start burning demo CD's tonight. I'm only bringing 25 to the event; if there's interest from the custom car show people in the CD then they might be gone before all the SQ people get one, so if you want to ensure you get one, let me know here or in PM and I'll hold a copy back for you.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. JoshHefnerX+1
5. The Real Subzero + 2
6. 69Voltage
7. Jon W
8. BigRed
9. Badfish
10. ISTundra
11. Pcabinatan
12. brett
13. jmp1125 (Possible)
14. danno14 (Possible)


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

UPDATE:

The GTG will now be starting at 11:00 a.m. 

ANT has generously offered car audio accessories for us to raffle at the event. Thanks ANT!!


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the update Don. And thanks ANT!!!

I was thinking I could bring the makings for killer Bloody Mary's. Anyone want to join me, say 5am? :beerchug:


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

So this thing is still on, huh?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry guys. Won't be making it. I have a memorial service on Saturday that I will be attending


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, but there are priorities. Will catch you next time.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Sorry guys. Won't be making it. I have a memorial service on Saturday that I will be attending


Jim, sorry to hear that. Memorial services are never events to which we look forward. I am sure the family will greatly appreciate your presence. I was looking forward to seeing you, and perhaps you will make the next one which is being planned for December 7. I will also try to make one of the So. Cal events the next few months, so that will be another opportunity for us to connect. Does this mean John isn't coming also?

Here is the updated list folks (I have deleted those previously listed as "possible." Please add your name if you are coming, and the number of guests, if any.):

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. JoshHefnerX +1
5. The Real Subzero + 2
6. 69Voltage
7. Jon W
8. ISTundra
9. Pcabinatan
10. brett
11. Badfish (?)

Soundz N Performance is expecting about 20 cars from his customer base. 

I have lined up a cook to do some grill work,  so please confirm your attendance.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

As he has for previous GTG's, Ant is generously donating accessories for our drawing giveaway. There's a good amount of Diyma audio cables, tool kits, and JL speed wire kit, along with some sample packs of oatmeal. Thanks again Ant!











Also, here's the live music demo CD


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

ISTundra said:


> As he has for previous GTG's, Ant is generously donating accessories for our drawing giveaway. There's a good amount of Diyma audio cables, tool kits, and JL speed wire kit, along with some sample packs of oatmeal. Thanks again Ant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, why can't I ever get to one of these things or even better actually have one close enough to me to actually attend? Those cd's look great. I will gladly take both of them off ya if you are so kind? Just let me know how much you need for them? There's some damned nice songs there and live to boot!


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry guys won't be able to make it. I'm out in Alabama.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

badfish said:


> Sorry guys won't be able to make it. I'm out in Alabama.


John, we will miss you but hopefully you have fun in Alabama and come back with some hardware.

Updated Attendance List:

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. JoshHefnerX +1
5. The Real Subzero + 2
6. 69Voltage
7. Jon W
8. ISTundra
9. Pcabinatan
10. brett


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

car's a mess, but i'll be there


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

brett said:


> car's a mess, but i'll be there


Great. Looking forward to seeing you.

Updated Attendance List:

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. JoshHefnerX +1
5. The Real Subzero + 2
6. 69Voltage
7. Jon W
8. ISTundra
9. Pcabinatan
10. brett
11. Doug Dobson (Dobslob)
12. Earl Zausmer


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

The GTG was great. It was my first and I had a blast. It was fun to meet some great new people and listen to some great music on some great systems. A few notes:

- Thank you to Buzzman for organizing it all. There was a great turn out and I think everyone enjoyed it. Also thanks for the Demo CD. I can't wait to give it a listen when my install is complete. Also thank you for demoing the Mercedes. It's a work of art. The staging is amazing.

- Thank you to Jon Whitledge for making the drive out in the Magic Bus from San Diego. Jon is a truly wonderful person to talk to and the Magic Bus is simply incredible. I got goosebumps.

- Thank you to Soundz N Performance for hosting. Great work you guys do out there. See you in December!

- It was really cool to meet and talk to Earl Zausmer. He's a really nice guy and full of cool info. Thank you, Earl for coming, and thanks for the tips on headphones. I'll be looking into those you recommended, but I'm hoping I don't get fully involved...I can't afford another expensive hobby! 

- Thank you to the chef (Corey, I think?). Great job! 

- Thank you to Brett for the listening/tuning session. That was fun and you have great taste in music.  The car sounds very good. I still say you don't _need _the tweeters, but we didn't really listen with them on. Maybe next time. I'm looking forward to getting my install done; we'll have to swap some listening time at the next one in December.

- We have a great group of folks out here in Phoenix and I'm very glad I was able to make it. I'm looking forward to the next one. Hopefully those folks who weren't able to make it this time can make it to the next one.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

It was a great time. Looking forward to the December 7th one, which will be in the evening and allow for showing some of the amazing lighting work done on some of these vehicles.

Along with who Kevin already mentioned, I also want to thank Ant for donating the raffle prizes and Todd for doing a wonderful job of drawing the winning tickets from the bowl, even though he apparently had a deal with one of the attendees(Todd drew his ticket numbers a half dozen times or so  )

And a huge thanks to Todd's wife for baking all of those goodies. YUM!!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came out yesterday and made the event so much fun. And, special thanks to:

Mike Guy and Frank of Soundz N Performance for being such great hosts and for helping get many of their customers to join us,

Todd (ISTundra) for his help in pulling everything together and for the CD set, and to his wife Sandy for baking all the sweet treats, 

Mike (69Voltage) for providing the beverages,

And Jon W. for again bringing the Bus to the Valley of the Sun.

Keep your eyes out for a new thread announcing the December 7th event (SQ and Car Show at Sunset!!)


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I have several demo CD's left over if anyone wants one. Already have a few requests (and holding one for you Don).


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

ISTundra said:


> I have several demo CD's left over if anyone wants one. Already have a few requests (and holding one for you Don).


Yes, interested and PM returned. Wish I could of made this one. Maybe some day one of these get togethers will be going on when I am actually on vacation somewhere. Florida in March maybe? Hell, maybe I'll make it California if we have something like this going on there then. Doubt I could sell Phoenix to the wife but LA / San Diego possibly. I still think Florida is the destination this time again tho. Hopefully SBN will be going on when I'm down there.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

though i showed up later than i had wanted to, it was still good. nice, relaxing vibe, trading info and still meeting new people. i love coming to these things, free awesome food, prizes and a demo cd! there are some systems that i'd love to hear at the next one, which i hear may be a night time affair?

hopefully i'll have things tightened up and presentable for next time. thanks to all those who coordinate these things; your efforts are always appreciated!


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Sorry I missed it guys!
Looks like you had a lot of fun!

ANT


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

james2266 said:


> Yes, interested and PM returned. Wish I could of made this one. Maybe some day one of these get togethers will be going on when I am actually on vacation somewhere. Florida in March maybe? Hell, maybe I'll make it California if we have something like this going on there then. Doubt I could sell Phoenix to the wife but LA / San Diego possibly. I still think Florida is the destination this time again tho. Hopefully SBN will be going on when I'm down there.


Talk to the wife about a Spring Training trip to Scottsdale sometime(last week of Feb thru last week of March). Weather here is gorgeous at that time and Old Town Scottsdale is an awesome place to stay. If you can do that, Don _might_ be able to schedule a GTG around your plans.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

69Voltage said:


> Talk to the wife about a Spring Training trip to Scottsdale sometime(last week of Feb thru last week of March). Weather here is gorgeous at that time and Old Town Scottsdale is an awesome place to stay. If you can do that, Don _might_ be able to schedule a GTG around your plans.


An awesome suggestion and I will most definitely keep it in mind if not this year then maybe next. We both really feel we have alot more we need to see in Florida and that is our main hope. If we decide we can't afford it this year, we could likely do just this. Yesterday really does seem like it was a blast and very informative although my wallet could be hurting afterwards.:laugh:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> Sorry I missed it guys!
> Looks like you had a lot of fun!
> 
> ANT


We missed you too ANT!! Thanks again for the raffle items. Your oatmeal looks like it will be a hit.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Somebody was asking me about the sources of the recordings I used for the demo CD for the GTG, so here they are:










I tried to pick good SQ presentations and in some cases versions of tracks that may not be as familiar to some. I wanted it to be a "fun to listen to" CD, rather than a technical/setup CD. Buzzman is much better at providing those. 

I only use rips from my personal CD's or legit lossless downloads. I did edit some tracks to eliminate dead air/excessive applause/adjust fade out at the ends, and did moderately normalize the volume on some of the louder tracks so there weren't jarring transitions from one track to the next, but didn't apply any type of EQ.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Ya did good!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree. some good ones in there


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

x2, awesome track list! I was really hoping to make it to this GTG, but I always seem to be on the other side of the country when these things happen. 

Unfortunately (well fortunately I guess), my December is looking to be VERY busy as well, so I doubt I can make it to the next one, but would love to.

Thanks for putting these together, Don. Eventually I'm sure I'll make it out there to one of your meets! Looks like good times and great people.

Billy B.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> x2, awesome track list! I was really hoping to make it to this GTG, but I always seem to be on the other side of the country when these things happen.
> 
> Unfortunately (well fortunately I guess), my December is looking to be VERY busy as well, so I doubt I can make it to the next one, but would love to.
> 
> ...


Billy, we would love to have you out here for sure. These GTGs are turning our very nicely, and you will definitely enjoy yourself. If December doesn't work, we will have others in January, February, March, etc. So, hopefully, one will fit your schedule. I am keeping my eye out for upcoming So. Cal. events I might be able to attend. That might be an opportunity for us to meet also.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Buzzman said:


> Billy, we would love to have you out here for sure. These GTGs are turning our very nicely, and you will definitely enjoy yourself. If December doesn't work, we will have others in January, February, March, etc. So, hopefully, one will fit your schedule. I am keeping my eye out for upcoming So. Cal. events I might be able to attend. That might be an opportunity for us to meet also.


I am hoping for early March myself. I've decided to drive down to California and am hoping to attend one or two of these get together in my journies. Phoenix might be a bit too far out of the way but if that is my only option I would definitely consider it. Looking forward to getting some feedback on my own setup from a few guys. Personally hoping that I can convince JT and Bing to host one then and really would be great if you could come out too. I would love to hear yours and get your opinions on mine.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

james2266 said:


> I am hoping for early March myself. I've decided to drive down to California and am hoping to attend one or two of these get together in my journies. Phoenix might be a bit too far out of the way but if that is my only option I would definitely consider it. Looking forward to getting some feedback on my own setup from a few guys. Personally hoping that I can convince JT and Bing to host one then and really would be great if you could come out too. I would love to hear yours and get your opinions on mine.


James, if you are coming South in early March, you HAVE to come to AZ. The weather is usually better than in So. Cal., and you have Spring Training if you are a baseball fan. In any case, if we are able to be in the same place at the same time, I will gladly give you some seat time in Da Benz, and give you feedback on your set-up.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

That's a nice offer man. Not overly large baseball fans here but can appreciate the sport for sure. Cali is of alot more interest to us because of the beaches, a few relatives and the Red Woods for scenery. We are not golfers at all so not alot to draw us into Phoenix unfortunately other than car audio of course. I will certainly keep your awesome offer in mind however. Hopefully, JT will come through with a nice get together that we can both attend somewhere - maybe Vegas would work for that too. I know I would love to shoot the breeze with Jon Webb again


----------

